# Muckle Reverso



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I am getting the piss kicked out of me on this one in the final minutes here 

Sigh. Lost it by a few dollars I would have paid more but my high was 643 at a few seconds left. I really wanted it too, hate fleabay

Check the item out, these are pretty cool pieces. Use as an open face or reverse it to a full hunter.

bah.

item 250668885462


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This is the one, pretty cool and rarer


----------

